
France is 'on the verge of a civil war', intelligence chief warns - wsc981
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3685561/France-verge-civil-war-sparked-mass-sexual-assault-women-migrants-intelligence-chief-warns.html
======
tomohawk
Nice innuendo attack against the right as the government continues to fumble.
Yet, it is the left that has the history of using bombs:
[https://www.1843magazine.com/features/marine-le-pen-
letrange...](https://www.1843magazine.com/features/marine-le-pen-letrangere)

